# Too Many Problems with L-146...



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

I was very happy with L-145 release and it fixed many of my previous problems. L-146 is a major step backward with problems, many of which has been documented in this site. Anyone know when the next fix will be available?

I like to know who was responsible for QA of L-146 at DishNetwork, he should be fired! I am in IT business and this is not acceptable!


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

I disagree I have many less problems, not as many spontaneous reboots and more of a rock solid performance. OTA issues but far less than with L 145. That is my experience.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I also disagree - L146 definitely has its share of problems, but I am finding much more stable than L145 was.

As this is more of a discussion thread, rather than a specific report, I'm moving it to the Dish DVR forum.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

L1.45 was a lot more stable for me.

L1.46 has been a crappy release, since getting the upgrade I have been losing my 2nd tuner and having lots of reboots.

Looks like L1.46 was a step backwords.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Boy does this sound like DISH software. Do they ever check it out before releasing it?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This might explain why they pulled the units for a bit while they play bug hunter......


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I would have to say that my unit works about the same. 

The only thing that seems different is the blue light is mysteriously back on less frequently. Before the update it would be off when I went to bed, but back on the next night when I sat down to watch TV for the evening. Now it is only on every 3rd night or less.

Of the 3 weekly timers I have set, only one has changed days. ( don't think this version addressed this problem anyway) I guess I figured out that if you create a new timer check the others because they might change.

Believe it or not, I haven't had to manually re-boot it since before L146. (That doesn't mean it isn't doing it when I'm not home  )

The new remote control power button thing is kind of annoying.

Things I want fix.
Aspect ratio and gray bars.
Weekly timers to keep the correct day.
Oh, and be able to record on all my OTA stations


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm on the other side. Knocking on wood to not jinx myself, I've not had an X screen or spontaneous reboot since L146. Before, I was getting at least one of those every day - usually 2-3 a day.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Allen - just FYI if you haven't seen the other post, the aspect ratios are on the list near the top, so there's a possibility they may make it into the next release, can't comment on the weekly timers because I don't know anything from the Eldon side about that, and I'm currently compiling data about the stations that are causing the 921 the recording and DVR problems.

In fact, on that front, I have 5 people sending me recordings (PC card HD recordings) from 5 of the problem stations tonight, tomorrow and over the weekend so that Eldon can analyze the data and hopefully find what's wrong in the station's transmissions that is causing the 921 problems, and fix the 921 so that it works with those stations. (And a big thanks to Chris here at DBSTalk for letting me use 2.5 GB of DBSTalk disk space for this!)


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

While I never did have many gray X screen reboots, I still get them and now I see them spotaneous as opposed to L145 where I was doing something that probably triggered the event.

L146 now won't let me record one of my stations, but I'm not sure I haver tried it on 145 so let's say we can't blame 146 for that mystery. I plan to call the Station engineer tomorrow.

I now have no NBC or ABC locals as my L146 will not permit those channels to show up. Can't figure out why but they register very strong signals and never had the PVR record problem. They used to be the most stable local often remaining when others would need reentered after a reboot. Now they just result in Black with no sound. All other off air channels are fine except for the one with the PVR issue. 

I still have problems with the watch one channel off HD while recording two others. I get this warning screen and none of the options allow the background recordings to continue. They end up being ruined. If I need the background recordings, I stop at the warning screen and switch to my 6000 to watch something else. L146 is now a record two channels but watch nothing except the last channel I was on which has to be the recorded chgannel or it fails.

Overall, I have to give the L146 a D+ grade as it really has been a disappointment for fixing any issues I had previously and actually is suspicioned at causing additionals ones. 

Sorry! but that is my current reaction to how it has worked here this past week!

Hate to say this but I'm really looking forward to DirecTV's HDTIVO and while I will not put the 921 up for sale, if Dish doesn't get their act together on this by the time the HDTIVO first reports are positive, I do plan to drop my AEP and a la carte the HD pack and switch my $120 per month sub to DirecTV. That could be as early as I return from NAB, Apr 24th. --- I still want Dishwire but if they can't even get a tuner to work reliably, then how should I expect them to do something difficult like recording to a VCR!

Oh yes, one more thing and I have no idea why. I intentionally shut the 921 off with no lights, Come back in an hour and the HD blue light is on. Why???? Never did that with L145 !


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> (And a big thanks to Chris here at DBSTalk for letting me use 2.5 GB of DBSTalk disk space for this!)


Mark if you need space please let me know, I got 160 gig to play with. Its there if you need it just ask.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark, what post?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Allen, there was a post after L146 came out about what was coming in the next release of the software, where I said that the aspect ratios fixes could make it into the next version. It's probably either in page 2 or 3 in the 921 forum, or in here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Scott - I'll keep that in mind if I need it.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I just reported-
_"I now have no NBC or ABC locals as my L146 will not permit those channels to show up. Can't figure out why but they register very strong signals and never had the PVR record problem. They used to be the most stable local often remaining when others would need reentered after a reboot. Now they just result in Black with no sound."_

The mystery thickens! Last night I turned on the 921 after about 4 hours of off time and the missing channels, just reappeared. I did nothing to change anything except left the 921 alone. This time the blue solo light (HD light) was not on. A quick review of the locals had these two missing earlier in the day, back in full capability. Go figure!

Do we call L146 buggy? I just call it moody, with a personality all it's own. Sometimes it gets lazy and stubborn and doesn't want to work, other times it works fine. The 921 must have AI built in with an emotion chip added. Either that or Charlie read my post about switching my $120 / mo account to DirecTV and had his techs zap my 921 when I wasn't looking.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Don,

The blue light on all by itself is an indication of a reboot. I wake up every few days and see this. No recording going on during the night, it simply reboots for no apparent reason. This has happened with all of the releases of the software so far. The unit works fine when I turn it on.

Bob


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

With 1.45 I had a ton of digital OTA problems, but I also tried editing the scanned lineup frequently to remove subchannels that I didnt want. Since 1.46 I have only scanned OTA once and left the mapped channels untouched...I have had no problems *yet* with receiving all of them. I don't know if this has significance or not, but for me if it ain't broke anymore.....

Overall I have had a more stable 921 since the 1.46 update. Only one spontaneous reboot (last night) when it tried firing my CBS-HD timer for 'Survivor' (off of the NY feed from 61.5). I was watching the channel at the time, and as soon as the timer activated I got the black 'x' LSOD, a reboot, and finally the timer resumed when it finished booting.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

That's ANOTHER CBS-HD timer with a problem? Has anyone had their CBS-HD timers work without a hitch since L146?


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

My timers for CBS-HD have never missed. Had L-146 for 4-5 days now.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

the 146 is much better than the 145, however, i still have to re-boot. once everything went dead without anyway to turn on except by pulling the plug, and pulling the card. eventually came back on. have had to reboot about five times since 146 came out. no more dreaded x screens when changing ota channels. looking forward to next version to correct further and hopefully, one day will have a local digest display. great unit and very pleased so far.


----------

